
Show HN: Awesome GitHub Topics – Top 500 GitHub topics filtered and categorized - zthomas
http://www.gitlogs.com/awesome-topics
======
zthomas
Last week, GitHub released an awesome feature called Topics. It allows authors
to tag their repository.

In response, I'm launching a simple project, Awesome Github Topics. It's an
indexed list of the top 500 topics on GitHub that's painstaking filtered and
categorized into different categories based on developer interests.

While Github hasn't released an API endpoint for the new topics feature yet. I
just crawled the top repos on Github and scanned the tags then ranked all the
most commonly used tags based on the total number of stars it had in the
collection of repos. It's not a perfect count but it should be good enough on
a relative measurement.

Hope you find it useful.

~~~
wingerlang
Maybe add some info about how active they are?

------
roryrjb
This is not a point against this site, but isn't using programming language
names as topics pointless? You can already search and filter by the main
programming language a repo is in as well as the languages used in the files
within a repo. Searching for something like "concurrency" or "threads" comes
up with zero results (at least on this site).

------
omidraha
Do you have the link of GitHub Topic feature? Is your awesome-topics project
also available on the github?

~~~
zthomas
[https://github.com/blog/2309-introducing-
topics](https://github.com/blog/2309-introducing-topics) here's the release
notes

